# New London trial to see if liquid diets can reverse Long Term T2



## emmo26 (Jul 24, 2015)

Rolling out trials to test reversing long term Type 2 sufferers at Imperial College in London.

http://tinyurl.com/qfywbyb

For further information about joining this trial, contact weightloss@imperial.ac.uk


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 24, 2015)

I would be very wary of anything I read in the Daily Fail and I have deep and abiding concerns over the long term success/effects of these drastic diets.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 24, 2015)

Alison - On another forum I post on there is now quite a collection of individuals who have completed the Newcastle Diet, which is pretty much programme preceding the Imperial College work.

Clearly on a forum, similar to this, some posters disappear over time, and one would never know how they might be doing, but there are a small number over there who completed the ND a number of years ago and have continued to enjoy the benefits of remission/reversed/resolved** T2 (** delete as appropriate, depending on your preferred label).

In recent times, we have, for the first time I have noticed anyway, seen a couple of people arrive on the site, apparently again, having regained some of the weight they lost, and in one case I can think of immediately, a return to diabetic blood levels.

So, it's no guarantee of success, either at the outset (Professor Taylor's work resulted in 80% of his participants reversing their diabetes), or over the longer term.  The fundamental issue seems to be initially the downward breeching of the individual's personal fat threshold, which in this regard, relates to visceral fat, and the reversal of the reversal (ahem), is likely due to re-breeching the personal fat threshold on an upward trend.

There is also no apparent proven knowledge, yet, which understands whether our personal fat thresholds are constant or whether then can/do shift over time, or with age.

My weight loss, downward apparently through my personal fat threshold, was done, using proper food, over a longer period.  When I embarked on my trimming up, I hadn't heard of the ND, and I'm unsure if I would have undertaken the ND if I had known about it, but much of my doubt is due to my geographical location during my first 8 months, post-diagnosis.

The potential benefits are very seductive, but like the Atkins, High Fibre or any other diet we care to think about, the follow-on, maintenance phases are equally, if not more important.

It's a brave person who gives their lives over to the ND, or its ilk, for however many weeks or months it entails, because it's not the most sociable of protocols!


----------



## emmo26 (Jul 26, 2015)

That maybe the case...but at least its less surgically invasive than the gastric band operations that the NHS are trying to roll out for the B.M.I's over 30.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 27, 2015)

I KNOW I would give it a go if it would help me.  Being T1 not much choice


----------



## grovesy (Aug 27, 2015)

When I was first diagnosed I managed to loss quite a bit of weight, but it was achieved by been too restrictive for me too maintain long term.


----------

